# trashcan vs. unix rm



## alligatorTim (May 8, 2002)

does the trashcan use a different means to delete files than an "rm"? just to be clear i'm talking about the actual emptying of the can under the finder.


----------



## chenly (May 8, 2002)

Emptying the trash = rm of all  files in the .Trash folder.


----------



## chenly (May 8, 2002)

If for any reason anyone would like my patented bright, shiny PDF of the rm manual pages, just let me know and I'll e-mail it to you. My address is chenly@mn.rr.com. Share and enjoy!


----------



## nkuvu (May 8, 2002)

Ahhh, so that's it.  I was wondering how you knew all that stuff, testuser.


----------



## ladavacm (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by testuser _
> *Haven't you realized that I've memorized all the man pages?  *



No.  But you sure can grep


----------

